# קרדיטים... זהירות - חפירה בדרך...



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

קרדיטים... זהירות - חפירה בדרך...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלום לכן בנות הפורום, הייתן בית עבורי במהלך השנה האחרונה... התלבטתי המון לגבי פרסום הקרדיטים, אני לא חובבת גדולה של פרסום תמונות ברשת. גם כאשר קראתי את הקרדיטים של הבנות האחרות, האמת שחיפשתי יותר מידע על ספקים, דברים מעניינים, ודווקא פחות תמונות, כי תמונות יש בשפע בגוגל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... אז לכל חובבות התמונות, איתכן הסליחה.


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

המקום 
כאשר עלה הרעיון "בואי נתחתן" מצד בן זוגי, אמרתי יאללה, במיוחד שאנחנו מלא, אבל מלא שנים ביחד. בחרנו ב"בקתה ביער" בבית אורן, גם כי החלטנו להתחתן באזור השרפה ושמענו הרה אנשים מדברים על כך שעכשיו אין להתחתן שם, כי הכל נשרף. שנינו למדנו באוניברסיטה בחיפה, ומאוד כאב לנו לשמוע שככה מתייחסים לאחד המקומות היפים בארץ "הכרמל" - ואמרנו דווקא נתחתן שם. ובכן, כל מה שכתוב על הבקתה נכון - האוכל מעולה!!! המקום קסום!!! דרך הגישה - לא פשוטה (אנחנו הזמנו הסעות לאורחים, כדי שיוכלו לבוא ולהינות בראש שקט), אילנה - אשת הקשר שלנו באמת אישה לא פשוטה, בטח בשיחה הטלפונית הראשונה, אבל היא אשת מקצוע! - וזה מה שחשוב לדעתי, לא רוצה שיעשו לי פוצי-מוצי, רוצה שהאירוע יתקתק - והוא תקתק...
הטעימות היו טעימות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



האוכל - אני הספקתי לאכול הכל באירוע, גם בקבלת הפנים, גם את המנות העיקריות וגם הקינוחים - היה טעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עיצוב - לא הוספנו כלום, אבל כלום - מיותר לחלוטין!!!
המקום יפה כמו שהוא, על השולחנות היו פמוטות גדולים עם נרות - מאוד רומנטי וקלאסי, השתלב יפה עם הגשם שהיה בחוץ והאח הבוערת בכניסה למקום.
החופה - חופה מסורתית - האחים שבני הדודים שלנו החזיקו את החופה - היה משפחתי מאוד, עמדנו על במה ממש קטנה, בערך חמישה ס"מ מהאדמה - היה לי ממש חשוב להיות ביחד עם האורחים ולא להתנשא מעליהם...

מה הלך פחות טוב - אין יין על השולחנות, חבל לדעתי, וגם אמרתי את זה למקום. וגם יום למחרת היתה לי ציפייה שיתקשרו לשאול איך היה, להגיש מזל טוב או משהו... אבל לא עשו סאת - קצת מוזר... למרות כי אולי אני לא מבינה משהו...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/4/12)

אחותי התחתנה שם 
והייתה לה חתונה מקסימה. 
המקום עצמו מקסים ומיוחד - ולפי מה שהבנתי, כלל לא ניזוק בשריפה שהייתה. 
אני גם חושבת שיפה להתחתן שם- לתת תקווה לצמיחה מחודשת (תרתי משמע).

אגב, העיצוב הבסיסי של בקתה ביער ממש מוצלח - וזה בשונה מהמון מקומות אחרים. 
גם אחותי לא שדרגה מהעיצוב הבסיסי פשוט כי אין מה לשדרג - מאד אהבתי את הפמוטים הכפריים שלהם.


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

ממש מסכימה איתך... 
על כל שולחן אפשרי היה פמוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/4/12)

כן, ככה זה גם היה אצל אחותי 
אפילו שזה היה לפני 5 שנים. 
הפמוטות גם זכורים לי כמאד יפים אגב.


----------



## Bobbachka (2/4/12)

החלק האהוב עלי בקרדיטים הוא התמונות 
אבל אני מבינה לגמרי את ההחלטה...


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

כן... ציפיתי לתגובה כזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז יאללה אצרף אחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בשביל האווירה


----------



## niki111 (2/4/12)

גם עלי.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כי דרך התמונות אפשר להתרשם, מההזמנה, מהמקום, מהשמלה. אבל אני מכבדת את ההחלטה שלך כמובן.


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

ענייני תלבושות למיניהם 
החתן - קרצה חליפה שווה - קיבל חליפת הוגו בוס מהממת בצבע כחול כהה עם פסים דקים דקים, שאר הדברים היו בבית, והוא לא רצה משהו אחר...
הכלה - הכלה בחורה דעתנית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עשיתי את הסיבוב בדיזנגוף - מדדתי אני חושבת איזה חמישים שמלות - ממש נהיניתי, אהבתי הכל!!! גם קצפת, גם צמוד, גם אמפייר וגם וגם וגם... בסוף הגעתי איכשהו לסטודיו לבנה (דיזנגוף 157) לפני זה הם ישבו ביפו, והייתי שם פעם אחת, סימנתי לי הראש אהבתי ושכחתי. כאשר ראיתי את יבגניה, נזכרתי שבחד הסיבובים כבר הייתי אצלה, ואהבתי. יבגניה אמרה לי כמה שמלות תרצי - 10? 8? אמתרי לה אחת - אז היא אמרה שמתישהו אצטרך להחליט על הסגנון... בדיחה איתה נפל לי האסימון, ומשם צ'יק-צ'ק הסברתי לה מה אני אוהבת וביחד בנינו, ממש מאפס, שמלה מהממת, בגזרת מרמייד (בת הים), קראתי איפשהו שזהו הסגנון האולטימטיבי והמפואר לכלות, אבל לא כל אחת מעיזה ללכת עם שמלה כזו - אני העזתי והיה מושלם!!! המחיר של המשלה היה סביר, כמובן שהייתי מעדיפה לשלם פחות, מי לא?!, אבל מכיוון שרציתי משהו עם גזרה שלא פשוט לתפור אותה, לא יכולתי לפנות לתופרת רגילה או לקנות שמלה זורמת, למרות כי יש מלא יפות כאלה וגם לא ממש יקרות בדיזנגוף.
נעליים - קניתי כסופות עם עקב גבוה מ"אוסף פרטי" גם משיזנגוף, היו ממש ממש נוחות, אבל אני רגילה לעקבים, ככה שזו לא חכמה גדולה.
תכשיטים - מקריסטלים של סברובסקי, היו לי מהנסיעה לפראג.
טבעות נישואין - H.STERN...
כמה הגיגים על ג'קסון - שווה מבחינה כספית, כאב ראש של התעסקות, ראיתי הרבה טבעות משומשות שנמכרות שם... הייתי ממליצה לחפש מקום אחר...באזור הבורסה יש הרבה מקומות מלבדם עם מחירים טובים ולא טבעות משומשות...
זר - טוליפים ורודים, כי אני מתה על טוליפים...


----------



## Bobbachka (2/4/12)

טוב, אירי התיאור של השמלה+הנעליים+הזר.... 
(מתה על טוליפים).

חייבים תמונה!


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

מצאתי תמונה שחברה שלי צילמה, האיכות לא משהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל אפשר להבין את הקונספט...


----------



## miki214 (5/4/12)

הנה אני עם הטוליפים שלי


----------



## Lana678 (9/4/12)

תמונה מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתה על הטוליפים


----------



## Lana678 (9/4/12)

הנה תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לקח זמן... הרבה עבודה בחגים


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

כמו שהבטחתי - תמונה בשביל האווירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מהמקדימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תכף מגיע הקרדיט לצלם...


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

הזמנות - החלק הקשה ביותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז ככה...
את המקום סגרנו בטלפון תוך חמש דקות, ואת ההזמנות עיצבנו שלושה שבועות בצורה אינטנסיבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מצד אחד רצינו הזמנה יוקרתית, מצד שני לא רצינו לבזבז כסף. מצד אחד רצינו משהו מיוחד, מצד שני לא רציני לבזבז כסף.
מצד אחד רצינו הזמנה שיזכרו אותה, מצד שני ... אני חושבת שכבר תפסתן את הפטנט... לא רצינו לבזבז הרבה כסף...

אז עיצבנו לבד, ואחרי זה בבית הדפוס רק העבירו את זה לפוטושפ והדפיסו. נעשה ב"טרמוגרפיה" שנמצא בבני ברק.
יחס סבלני במיוחד, בדיוק כמו שהיינו צריכים...

מצ"ב התוצאה הסופית - זו היתה הזמנה דו צדדית (לא מתקפלת) שהודפסה על נייר פנינה, ככה נראה לי קוראים לו... יצא לטעמנו...


----------



## Bobbachka (2/4/12)

מקסים!


----------



## תומישה (2/4/12)

ההזמנות מעלפות!


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

צילום 
הבכן... אנחנו ממש לא אוהבים להצטלם, אבל כמובן שהבנו שחשוב שנעשה זאת...
אפילו השמנו וידאו - ממש מליצה, אהבנו את הוידאו אפילו יותר מתמונות, והתמונות יצאו באמת יפות, לטעמנו לפחות.
הצלם שלנו היה אוריאל מלסטר, איש חביב מאוד ומקצועי. בלי פוזה. משרה אווירה נינוחה, לא לוחץ, לא מביים תמונות, נותן לזמן לעשות את שלו - עד שהתרגלנו למצלמה... זורם... אומר תודה אחרי כל צמונה שמצלם - הדודות שלי היו בשוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המחיר - הוגן מאוד!


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

תקליטן 
דיג' ארז מביתא מוזיקה , עובד בדרך כלל עם בקתה ביער - היה ממש נעים וזורם, כל מה שביקשנו מבחינה מוזיקלית התבצע, תמיד הגיע בזמן לפגישות, היה זמין בדוא"ל ובנייד. באירוע - של חתן וכלה שלא אוהבים לרקוד (וככה גם אורחיהם) הרחבה היתה מלאה.


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

ענייני רבנות 
רבנות ברמת גן + בית הדין הרבני בתל אביב + הרב רונן לוביץ - עשו את העבודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרבנות היו מהירים, עד כמה שהם יכולים להיות. ברמת גן הדרכת כלה מתבצעת בשתי נגלות - קצת מעיק אבל לא נורא.
המקווה ברמת גן באזור שדרות טובים היה נקי, הלנית סבלנית, בקיצור לא חוויתי איזו התעלות, אבל היה חביב למדיי.
הרב רונן לוביץ - ממש ממש מליצה, ענייני, זורם, חופה אישית (טוב, אנחנו גם מכירים אותו אישית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), לא קצרה מידיי ולא ארוכה מידיי - כמו שצריך + הבטחה שהכוס תישבר - והיא אכן נשברה מהפעם הראשונה...
ועכשיו תשל"כ שלי


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

איפור - שיער 
אין מצב שהייתי משלמת את המחירים שיש בשוק הכלות הטיפוסי - זאת כבר שחיטות, על זה צריך לצאת להפגנות בקיץ הקרוב!!! אז חיפשתי וחיפשתי ומצאתי את אולגה (פרטים במסר) מבת ים. מוכשרת ברמות.היה ניסיון שכלל ריסים מודבקים, הגיעה אליי הביתה, היו תוספות שיער + צמה אומנותית + איפור + ריסים + המון חיוכים ויחס מעולה והמחיר ממש סבבה...
האיפור והשיער החזיקו מעמד עד הסוף, למרות תנאי מזג האוויר המקשים


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

to be or not to be 
ברור שלהיות בקבלת הפנים!!! נפגשתי עם כל האורחים שלי... אקדים ואומר שבחרנו אותם בפינצטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אמרתי לבן זוגי אני לא רוצה שבחתונה שלי יקרה המצב הבא: "שלום אני הכלה, מי אתה?" או "שלום, אני יוסי מהצד של החתן, טרם הכרנו, נעים מאוד"... אז הכרתי את כל האורחים!!! כולל את כל החברים של הורים, את כולם!!! ולכן, לא היה מצב שלא נהיה בקבלת הפנים - מבחינתי זוהי התמצית של האירוע - להיות עם האורחים שלנו ולשמחו איתם, כמובן לשתות רצת ולאכול - כן כן אני ה"כלה האוכלת"


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

מה לא היה... 
לא היה- מסיבות רווקות/ים - כבר לא נשאר בין החברים... סתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אנחנו חוגגים כמעט כל סוף שבוע עם החברים
לא היה - קישוטי רכב - הרכב שלנו יפה גם ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא היה - חברה לווידוא הגעה - התקשרנו אישית לכל האורחים, גם על מנת לכוון אותם להסעות - מי שאישר לנו - הגיע, למעט שני ביטולים מסיבות רציניות מאוד.
לא היה מגנטים/קשקושים לרחבה/מתנות לאורחים...

במקום זה היה אוכל ומשקאות טובים/מוזיקה טובה/אווירה מעולה


----------



## תומישה (2/4/12)

אני חושבת שככה זה כשאתה מכיר את כולם על בטוח 
נשמע מהממם!


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

לסיום... וכמה מלצות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רבות דובר על דפי הפורום על השילוש הקדוש: אוכל, מוזיקה ושתייה כדברים העושים את החתונה. אני הייתי רוצה להוסיף את האווירה - וזה לא קשור לאיך המקום נראה ואיזה אוכל מגישים (ברור שצריך להיות ברמה טובה, אבל הכל יחסי, ומה שאוהבים צעירים לאו דווקא ימצא חן בעיניי המבוגרים. מה שנחש לשיא האופנה במרכז הארץ, ייראה מוזר וביזרי בצפון...) מה שהכי "עשה" לנו את הארוע, ועל כך קיבלנו הכי הרבה פידקם - זאת האווירה!!! היחס לאורחים, ואני לא מדברת על מתנות/סרטים/נאומי תודה, אלא היחס האישי - טלפון אישי, הבאת הזמנה אישית - כמעט לכולם, טלפון לקראת הארוע, הסעה, יחס בארוע לכולם!!! - אין אורח שלא דיברנו איתו ויותר מפעמיים שלוש, וכמובן טלפון תודה (אנחנו עשינו למחרת וימיים אחרי). זה הדברים שזוכרים... לא את האוכל ולא את שמלת הכלה ( כן כן... במיוחד לא הגברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) מה שזוכים זה היחס שקיבלו!!!

בהכנות לחתונה - אם אתם מערים אנשים נוספים, תהיו מוכנים שתצטרכו לשמוע את דעותיהם ולהתחשב בהן, גם אם לא עירבתם אותם סביב הנושא הספיפי הזה. אני לא אומרת לא לקש עזרה, אבל אם מבקשים - אז להיות ממש ספציפיים במה בדיוק רוצים שייעשה...

ללכת עם התחושות שלכם - אם השמלה לא מוצאת חן בעינייך פעם הראשונה, זה לא יקרה בעוד שבועיים...

סביב ארגון החתונה אנחנו מקבלים המון החלטות, בתקופות הלחוצות כמה וכמה ביום - קבלו החלטות ביחד תוך תחשהות אחד בשני... חיים שלמים לפניכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תיצמדו לתקציב!!! - אין לי מה להוסיף בנושא זה...

תודה רבה לפורום המקסים הזה שמהווה באר בלתי נדלית של עצות, תמיכה ויצירתיות!!!


----------



## Lana678 (2/4/12)

"המלצות" כמובן...


----------



## רון אוריאל (2/4/12)

יופי של המלצות! 
האוירה, החום האישי והחיוך חשובים לא פחות מכל הדברים האחרים שמרכיבים את האירוע. זה לא עניין של מה בכך שהחתן והכלה שנמצאים במרכז הספוטים זוכרים ומצליחים להעניק תשומת לב לכל האורחים, ועל כך כל הכבוד.


----------

